# Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help!



## Buffycat242 (Aug 14, 2007)

The remote will work for the doors, but not the trunk lid.







The button on the driver's side door will not work either. There is not place to insert a key on the trunk lid.







Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help! (Buffycat242)*

replied to your im.


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help! (bugasm99)*

It has to do with your actuator. When you press the buttons, do you hear a noise coming form the trunk lid, right near the vw emblem? If so, it is just that the small bar connecting the actuator to the release mechanism has snapped or fallen off. Not a big deal to fix. If there is no noise, you prob need a new actuator...
Jeff


----------



## Buffycat242 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help! (VWfreekaleek)*








Thanks! My husband finally got the inside cover off the hatch







and we think it may be as you said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Checked voltage to actuator and the voltage is there, but the actuator didn't work when the wire was reconnected. It did work a few times then quit.







By the way, a bolt had come loose and was stuck in the latch. We figured it burned the actuator out. Kudos to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You're the only one to give me an answer.


----------



## VWfreekaleek (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help! (Buffycat242)*

Hey no prob! I lik helping friends and fellow dubbers alike!
Jeff
I hope it is a semi-cheap fix for ya.


----------



## Buffycat242 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Trunk lid on '02 VW New Beetle won't open. Help! (VWfreekaleek)*

Hi,
You helped me with a prob a while back. I wonder if you know anything about the electical stuff (ei. door locks, retractable spoiler, starting the car, etc.) acting up when a cell phone has been used inside the car?








Thanks.


----------

